# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie; de 7 voortekenen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Ontdek de 7 voortekenen van een depressie*




> Een depressie is een echte ziekte die de levenskwaliteit aanzienlijk aantast. Maar zijn er eigenlijk voortekenen die kunnen wijzen op een depressie en die herkenbaar zijn zodat preventieve maatregelen kunnen genomen worden voordat de depressie zich echt aandient?


Bron
e-gezondheid.be

----------


## harriet569

Dit is mijn eerste keer dat ik bezoek hier. Ik vond zo veel leuke dingen in uw site, met name de discussie. Uit de tonnen reacties op uw artikelen, ik denk dat ik ben niet de enige die alle vrije tijd hier! Keep up the good work. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sietske763

mijn ervaring is dat je echt als eerste de alcohol helemaal moet laten staan, toen ik dat gestopt had was ik direct minder verdrietig!
bij alcoholgebruik werd ik echt nog verdrietiger en eenzamer.
ben nu al jaaaaren ""uit de put"" en neem nu wel weer af en toe een glaasje en heb er nu geen last meer van, word er nu vrolijker van.

----------


## rmb

is dit bij autisten et zelf of verbergen ze gedeeltes om daardoor zicht zelf minder zwak op te stellen ?

----------

